# Slow and Choppy Video Playback



## TBeatty716 (Aug 5, 2005)

I received some excellent help from this board recently, and I thought I'd try to get some more with my latest problem before I waste a DVD.  

I'm trying to burn a collection of videos onto DVD+R with Nero Vision Express 3. After I create my menus and go to the screen where I can see what the finished product will look like, the video playback is slow, choppy, and out of sync with the music. It's even worse when I maximize the video to fullscreen.

The strange thing is, when I play the videos in Nero Showtime (Outside of Vision Express), everything is perfect. The files that give me trouble are all "Windows Media Movie" files. Videos labeled "NeroMediaPlayer media files" are absolutely fine.

So I was just wondering if this slow playback will only occur in the Vision Express previews or if it will be like that on the final DVD+R when being played in a DVD player.

Thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## cperrywebrat (Oct 1, 2004)

Can you use a tool to create a virtual drive, mount it and test it there?


----------



## TBeatty716 (Aug 5, 2005)

Thank you, but that's kind of over my head.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## cperrywebrat (Oct 1, 2004)

I would say that depends. You may be experiencing slowdowns on your pc from not enough ram, so it is difficult to tell, I started researching a lot before I got into the video stuff, burning dvds, etc. I get a lot of useful information from this site: http://www.doom9.org/ check it out


----------

